# Kreg pocket screws question



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a Kreg pocket jig and I need some advise. I posted this question on the Kreg forum but no one has answered it.

What screw length would I use to join say a 1x4 to a 2x4 where the pocket holes *have* to be in the 1x4. Also what length screw to join these two when the pockets *have* to be in the 2x4. 

Any help for this newbie would be a huge plus!


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

depends if its an edge joint or face joint.

also depends if these dimensions are actual thickness or nominal thickness (a 2x4 is 1.5x3.5)

there are alot of combinations without this detail or Id give you them all.

Let me know and Ill look it up.


----------



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

These would be face joints and actual thickness. 
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

1" material - 1" Jig Setting & 1.5" screw

Anything over 1.5" thick falls into the same bucket - 1.5" jig setting & 2.5" screw


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

You want to set up the jig based upon the material that your drilling. The thickness setting on the Kreg jig is designed so that the screw exits in the middle of the stock. For the screw length, I would choose the screw also based on the board you are drilling. The jig will place the screw head at the proper depth so you'll have plenty of screw threads going into the other piece.

However, you'll need to be careful when going from the thicker board to the thinner board. You want to make sure the screw doesn't pass all the way through the thinner board.


----------



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks to both of you!!! Now I can get going on my project using my new "toy".


----------



## billrlogan (Feb 15, 2014)

1 1/2


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Here is chart for future reference.
http://www.woodcraft.com/articles/articles.aspx?articleid=732&page=1


----------



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank all. And thanks for the chart TrevortdogR!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Jayhawk714 said:


> Thank all. And thanks for the chart TrevortdogR!


 
Hi Jayhawk - be careful with that chart!!! Note that it says " recommended lengths using material of like thicknesses". 
You have been correctly advised that you need to set the jig to drill the pocket holes to the thickness of the material you are drilling into. This sets the correct angle for the hole to exit the center of the material. 
Now, if the material you are joining to is not the same, I use the screw length recommended for the thinner stock. Some experimentation is required to ensure adequate thread engagement and avoid punch through. You can adjust by either changing the screw length or adjusting the depth stop. 
Good Luck:smile:


----------



## Jayhawk714 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks John, that helps a lot and like you said some experimentation needs to be done.


----------

